# 335D Sold - Too Many SES Lights - Had Enough of BMW Diesels



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

After weeks of having an intermittent SES light, took my car in to have it diagnosed at Sterling BMW. The SA originally wanted to charge me $170 for the diagnostic check, however, she promptly accepted a coupon from Passport BMW for a $99 diagnostic check. 

An hour after dropping the car off - the SA advised that a fault code 4783 was the reason for the SES light and for $300 the EGR cooler by-pass valve had to be replaced. I gave the green light for the repair. Whew, I said to self - no $1600 CBU repair. Keep in mind I meticulously maintained the car and changed the oil every 7.5K miles. 2 hrs later I was informed the car was ready for pick up, part replaced, light extinguished, etc...

Nonetheless, after paying the bill, I went to the car, started it up, and while still in the parking lot, voila the SES was on. Showed the SA, who wanted to put me in a loaner, and I politely asked her to stand-down, and went via direct to the sales department. They looked at the car, advised that they would have to pay $1600 to repair - so would reduce that from the sales price, and I said good riddance, deal.

Literally, had I paid to have the repair done and kept the car, it would have been over $4000 in less than a year. No thanks! Will never own a BMW nor another German car outside warranty again. 

Before I get flamed, it WAS a nice car - loved the handling, the ride, the power, and the excellent mileage. I also realize owning a BMW can be/is going to cost more. However, numerous SES lights over the years and $4k on diesel related engine and emissions related parts is unacceptable.

I hope that BMW listens to their customer feedback and if they're truly looking to make an inroad for diesel powered engines in the US, it improves their reliability that seemingly seems to have missed the boat when the vehicles were shipped across the Atlantic to our shores.

-slug


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

slugdriver said:


> After weeks of having an intermittent SES light, took my car in to have it diagnosed at Sterling BMW. The SA originally wanted to charge me $170 for the diagnostic check, however, she promptly accepted a coupon from Passport BMW for a $99 diagnostic check.
> 
> An hour after dropping the car off - the SA advised that a fault code 4783 was the reason for the SES light and for $300 the EGR cooler by-pass valve had to be replaced. I gave the green light for the repair. Whew, I said to self - no $1600 CBU repair. Keep in mind I meticulously maintained the car and changed the oil every 7.5K miles. 2 hrs later I was informed the car was ready for pick up, part replaced, light extinguished, etc...
> 
> ...


Slug,,
Well said and I would do the same thing if in your shoes. :thumbup: Being able to read and reset the codes has helped me though my ownership so far. An unexpected glow plug expense of $1250 at 88k miles was a wake up. If another shoe should drop in this same amount I will most likely abandon ship for someting else more reliable.

Like you I have really enjoyed driving this car and do hope it can withstand a couple more years without much more unplanned investment.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I traded mine at 40K miles as I was very concerned about the reliability issue. Glad I made this decision.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I've had to argue with BMWNA for over $2000+ in repairs to the cursed DEF system which included the tank and multiple sensors. BMWNA tried to claim that several of the sensors were not covered the CARB warranty which is longer than the 4/50 std warranty. It took about a week to convince them that it should be covered as without fixing the sensors, I won't pass the CA smog test. These cars are only worth it if you live in a state that doesn't do inspections on diesels (so you can then throw the DPF, DEF, EGR in the recycle bin - WHERE THEY BELONG!!!) or you're a certified BMW tech (or related to one) and can get the repairs done at a massive discount. Several BIMRS recommended shops didn't want to touch the DEF system at all....

Needless to say, my car is now looking for a new home....


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just curious. With all the SES lights was there any reduced power or limp mode?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

robster10 said:


> Just curious. With all the SES lights was there any reduced power or limp mode?


My car ran perfectly fine so it's just CA/CARB/EPA bullcrap 
Like I said if I didn't have to do a smog test to renew my tags I would've just kept driving with a broken DEF system.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Re: DEF tank etc, I paid over $2k last year as well - literally almost to the day - to have the DEF pump and tank replaced (believe I posted a thread about it then). Was advised that the pump itself could not solely be replaced, therefore the entire tank etc had to be done. 

As far as this the latest issue, I experienced no reduction in power, but I did notice a drop in mileage as the first potential sign. 

What it boils down to is confidence in a car. The utmost consideration is the vehicle's safety and reliability, which both completely were brought into question. As I am sure you would agree, I nor anyone else would not want my family and/or I stranded if/when the car would unilaterally decide to go into limp mode etc.

Many thanks to members on this and other forums for informing others and helping fellow owners become aware of the symptoms for the onslaught of CBU and other diesel engine/emissions related problems.

Finally, I have provided the above feedback to BMWNA and welcomed them to contact me, should they desire to do so.

-slug


----------



## Vesrah (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm doing the same. My car has been at BMW for over a month waiting for a DEF tank. There are none in the US nor Germany right now, with no ETA of when one will even be available. Done with this car. :rofl: It's great when it is working right. WHEN. 2011 with 74k miles.

Went ahead and just bought an E46 Touring for less than the CBU cleaning, now I no longer care how long BMW sits on this thing. I'll stick to older **** from now on.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

As others have said, I probably would have done the same. But so far at 64K miles we've had fewer SES lights than on any other BMW we've owned. Only major event was CBU at 53K miles taken care of by warranty. Don't know if it's just luck, luck of the draw, or simply completely random. I will say my dealer does know what they are doing and handles the diesels very well. As long as we stay on the current course I was planning one paying for one more CBU cleaning which should take the car to near 150K+ miles, the point were I typically start thinking about replacing the vehicle. 

In regards to BMW getting their Diesel act together, I have not heard of any common issues with the 4-cyl diesel or the 535d, so maybe they have this licked.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a new tank installed under CPO in December in a matter of days. Was disappointed with the 3 series loaner I had and was glad to get my d back. Would have felt differently if I'd had to pay out of pocket, had to wait or if it didn't resolve the issue. 37k and holding my breath as I think CPO warranty is about to run out.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Wannabe32 said:


> I had a new tank installed under CPO in December in a matter of days. Was disappointed with the 3 series loaner I had and was glad to get my d back. Would have felt differently if I'd had to pay out of pocket, had to wait or if it didn't resolve the issue. 37k and holding my breath as I think CPO warranty is about to run out.


When I had my 335d over a period of 12 months I had the SCR tank replaced twice, control module once, NOX sensors and SCR catalyst.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

110k on my 2010, the only ses I've had in years is the same one I get every day which relates to the blocked off EGR. At this point even if I had to replace the def tank I'm probably still ahead in maintenance cost compared to the average mid market sedan. Then again I probably wouldn't do that, I would drop the tank and repair the bad sensor.


----------



## Vesrah (Mar 29, 2015)

Crank pulley, ac compressor, ac recirculation box, 2x DEF tanks, 2x wheel bearings, NOX sensors, CBU out of warranty, etc.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

From 0 to 69K miles, here is my list:
Crank pulley
16 injectors
every components related to DEF have been replaced at least twice (tank, mixer, sensor, etc.)
warp front rotors
blower motor output stage
blower regulator
exhaust backpressure sensor
engine temperature sensor
EGR valve
vacuum pipes
throttle actuator
swirl flap adaptation
many injectors adaptation programming
few recall campaigns
few DDE reprogramming


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there any hope for these new diesels. With all the emission plumbing. Just does
not seem to offer any advantage for the extra cost. 

On the road the 13 X5d will do 20-22. Think the 3.5i does the same. Gas cheaper.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

txagbmw said:


> Is there any hope for these new diesels. With all the emission plumbing. Just does
> not seem to offer any advantage for the extra cost.
> 
> On the road the 13 X5d will do 20-22. Think the 3.5i does the same. Gas cheaper.


Do you know that you could go to fueleconomy.gov and check what mileage each gets instead of just being ridiculous? Or better yet check fuelly where there is an almost 8 mpg difference. FWIW diesel is cheaper than gas here.


----------



## LJ peregrine (Aug 30, 2020)

All very interesting....and all VERY old stuff. I have an '11 335d, 60k miles and on its 3rd injector. Now being told it needs walnut blasting. Called Germany...my friend and his dealer never heard of walnut blasting. What, the autobahn? Anyway, also told 7-10k/miles between oil changes is what caused/causes the carbon build-up. Dealer wants $12k to do it. ! Can you imagine (this is San Diego however, and that's half the trouble right there). So, I was looking for ideas but only found you, poor souls, from 2010-2015...wasn't Lincoln still President back then? Am I the only (fool?) hanging onto this car because of the ferocity of the torque? Do I need my head examined? All responses welcome!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Walnut blasting is very common to the diesel but is often needed for gasoline direct injected engines as well. There was an ECU update around 2014 that changed the way the EGR valve worked that reduced the carbon build-up issue. I believe while the 7-10K mile oil changes may be a contributor to carbon build up, the primary reason is the EGR system that is essentially recirculating soot into the engine. Walnut blasting and intake manifold cleaning (or replacement is sometimes easier) should run in the $1600 range from a dealer. You need to find another dealer!! Independents can do walnut blasting as well but need to get the engine specific wands for the tangential ports.

I'm at 113K miles on my 2011 335D and never changed an injector, also never used any fuel additive. Many injectors in these cars where changed unnecessarily because dealers did not understand what the actual problems were (often carbon buildup or adaptation settings in the ECU). Once carbon cleaned there is a very specific procedure to reset injector adaptation values or else you will throw a CEL for injector issues. 

While hard to believe, my 335D has been the most reliable car I've ever owned. I'm still running original hoses, belts, coolant, injectors, etc. I did have the carbon cleaning with intake at 54K miles, the bad temp sensor in the DEF tank, a MAF and one NOx sensor all covered under warranty. I did replace the glow plug controller out of warranty (DYI) and had the transmission fluid changed and replaced the Mechatronics seals.

I was intending to replace the car a few years back but it has been so reliable and fun to drive, I'm keeping for the time being. It will be replaced with an electric car. Depending on when the i4 comes out and how it looks, drives and costs will determine if I get another BMW or a Tesla.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes this is an old thread. I am the one that had 16 injectors replacement. This was done before the walnut blasting and with an older DDE software that did not allow the injector calibration (i think it is called the increment wheel). I knew and the dealer knew that the injectors replacement were unnecessary but the dealer was instructed by BMW to replace the injectors to fix the SES light problems. The injectors replacement did fix the problem for 1 to 2 months at a time.

I do not blame the dealer because the DDE software and the walnut blasting procedure did not exist at the time. After BMW came up with the procedure, I had the walnut blasting and updated the DDE software. No more injectors replacements.

This is the worst car in term of reliability. I am now at 125 K miles and I had many more problems, like:Exhaust Diff Pressure Sensor (code 4D03), Code 4D35 Reducing agent dosing valve, Replace front and back Nox sensors, Replaced Blower Motor wiring recall, Passenger side motor mount collapsed, Coolant "Pipe, heater return-hose connection 11537802632" is leaking, Replaced: 16-19-7-204-623 SCR active tank, 16-13-1-181-316 Hose clamp, 32-11-1-131-345 Hose clamp, Replaced DEF tank again, Replaced EGR cooler, etc, etc.


----------

